# Pain in my left hand.



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

So I woke up friday morning with a pain in my left hand. It doesn't hurt all the time, just when I bend it a certain way or try and pick up, or twist a cap off a bottle. Basically it feels like a sprain ankle but in my hand. The thing is this came out of nowhere. I went to bed the night before without a pain in the world and did nothing memorable that would of injured my hand, I wake up and this pain is there. The pain in around the bottom part of the palm and top part of the wrist and up to the knuckle of the thumb. Anybody have something like this?


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I get this sometimes....whether it be carpal tunnel or arthritis, I have no idea. It's really my left hand that bothers me and I suppose sleeping on it all night doesn't help. Sometimes my arm or elbow also acts up...can't hold it up because it just kind of falls and also hurts a bit.

Not too sure what it could be. Maybe you could have just slept on it wrong or something, especially since it's the first time you noticed it.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

My guess is that you caused a minor strain or sprain to the muscles bellow your thumb, in your hand (the soft pad underneath) the day before, and it only has begun to hurt now, or it happened while you were asleep. It really doesn't sound like anything to worry about and certainly sounds nothing like carpal tunnel if you were worried about that at all. Try not to overuse your hand so as to rest those little muscles for a bit, and it'll probably go away on its own.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Stop masturbating so much?


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

In my professional medical opinion, you should begin masturbating with your other hand.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Keinbocks disease?


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

How did I know masturbation jokes would come into play...and anyways I do it with my right hand all the time, I can't go left, it just feels wrong.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

jvanb00c said:


> How did I know masturbation jokes would come into play...and anyways I do it with my right hand all the time, I can't go left, it just feels wrong.


My left hand holds my phone. Yes i masturbe with porn.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

If its still hurting try putting your hand in warm water with *epsom salt* for 10minutes see if it helps at all.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

Warm water does help it but only for so long, then it's right back to where it was shortly.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes warm water won't do much alone.


----------

